
Finally we have Threads in Node 10.5.0: a practical intro - henryluo
https://medium.com/dailyjs/threads-in-node-10-5-0-a-practical-intro-3b85a0a3c953
======
henryluo
Good to know that Node finally has multi-threading. Excited to try it out.

